# Nurse jobs for newly qualified?



## LozMo

Hi there my fiance is applying for a job in RAK and I hope he gets it, the thing is I want to work too! I'm a staff nurse with only 1 year A&E full time experience. I've researched a bit and was dismayed at the UAE requirements for a nursing licence of no less than two years. 

Are there any ways round it? I will be 2 years in March and it sounds like 2 years CONTINUOUS experience not 2 years post reg... I don't want to lose my reg or nursing skills as we may go to Oz in a few years or should I just be a kept woman for a bit?


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would suggest calling the hospitals and clinics in the area. There is a shortage of nurses and medical workers here. You may find a job easily enough.


----------



## Jynxgirl

OH, and I hope your fiance gets his job as well  Good luck to you both!!


----------



## LozMo

Cheers for the reply, everywhere I've looked you have to have 2 years nursing experience, so I guess I've answered my own question. Still going to register with some agencies and try my luck


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would deffinatly suggest emailing or sending your resume direclty to clinics/hospitals. Also, you might want to look to see if there are any british doctors/clinics in that area. They may very well overlook the experience if you have the training and are british. Good luck!


----------

